# Fenix P3D Review



## Atomic_Chicken (May 3, 2007)

Greetings!

I received my P3D today. I'll try and do the best objective review of it that I can... but dont' be surprised if there is a little "bias" in it! 

OK... my first impressions when taking it out of the packaging is that I thought it would be heavier. This thing is LIGHT! After removing the tailcap, and loading it up with batteries, it's still only about 1/2 as heavy as one of the pair of Surefire A2 Aviator flashlights I EDC. The thin-ness of the battery compartment walls and tailcap walls does NOT inspire confidence - I'm sure that the first time this is dropped from any distance onto a rock or other angled protrusion, it'll probably dend or cave in. However... it does seem thick enough to survive normal day-to-day use, it's not "foil thin" or anything like that. The light has a hexagonal machined gripping surface, but it's inset - so it won't prevent it from rolling off a table if you try and lay it down. The tailcap friction ridges are not deep or angled enough to really provide a very good grip - they appear to be there more for show than actually helping you undo and tighten the tailcap. This is good though, in a way... it makes it harder to strip the very fine threads that hold the tailcap onto the body.

My CREE emitter is almost perfectly centered (I understand this is somewhat of a lottery - I've seen a lot of uncentered ones for sale in classifieds). It casts a smooth, round beam that has a few slight rings in it - but not so much that you notice them. The beam has a slight purplish tinge to it - again not so much that you really notice it unless you're looking for it. I actually like the color of the light, and the beam geometry is good (nice mix of flood and throw).

To be honest, I expected the P3D to be brighter - I'd heard so many glowing reports about the new CREE based LED lights, I just thought it would "flood out" the room with light. Actually, when comparing it to my Surefire L2, it seems to be only slightly brighter - if I were to take a guess at the ACTUAL Lumens being output, I'd guess around 110 to 120 - not the 160 advertised by Fenix.

The finish is nice - but seems more "painted on" and glossy rather than the matte hard-anodization I've grown to love from Surefire. The tailcap rubber cover is very cheap looking - like a pair of the thick rubber gloves you see in janitors closets... it's slick and shiny looking... and has a kind of unpleasant "sticky" feeling to it. I like the clickie function, very easy to operate (although not quite on the same level as Surefires LOTC system...). I actually like it BETTER than the Surefire in one way - you can do a quick click and have the light stay on... whereas you have to turn the surefire tailcap to get to the position where it will stay on.

I find the "optional modes" to be a bit annoying - every other time you turn it on it goes to the flashing strobe mode, and you have to depress the tailcap switch slightly to switch back to the constant-on mode... or switch to strobe mode before turning it off, so you know next time it goes on there will be constant light instead of strobe. I wish Fenix had done a "2 quick presses" or some other intentional sequence to get into the strobe mode - instead of the "every other time" thing.

EDIT: _After reading the replies below, and further experimentation with the light, it's come to my attention that the switch back-and-forth between the turbo and strobe mode is normal for quick presses of the switch, and that if you wait more than 2 seconds before turning the light back on, it works like I'd expect it to and always comes on in the "Turbo" mode. I've upgraded the ergonomics score by 1 point because of this._


Overall: an impressive light for the money.

Quality: 5 out of 10
Brightness: 7 out of 10
Beam Quality: 7 out of 10
Aesthetics: 8 out of 10
Ergonomics: 7 out of 10
Value for $ spent: 8 out of 10

Overall light rating: 7.5 out of 10

Best wishes,
Bawko


----------



## T4R06 (May 3, 2007)

Atomic_Chicken said:


> Greetings!
> I find the "optional modes" to be a bit annoying - every other time you turn it on it goes to the flashing strobe mode, and you have to depress the tailcap switch slightly to switch back to the constant-on mode... or switch to strobe mode before turning it off, so you know next time it goes on there will be constant light instead of strobe. I wish Fenix had done a "2 quick presses" or some other intentional sequence to get into the strobe mode - instead of the "every other time" thing.
> Bawko



there is something wrong with your P3D. it supposed to be if you tighten all the way the head you get "turbo" then press slightly you get "strobe"

twist clockwise you get "low" press slightly you get "medium" and again you get "high" again "SOS"

do you mean on turbo mode if you turn your light you get strobe first instead of turbo???


----------



## Atomic_Chicken (May 4, 2007)

Greetings!



T4R06 said:


> there is something wrong with your P3D. it supposed to be if you tighten all the way the head you get "turbo" then press slightly you get "strobe"
> 
> twist clockwise you get "low" press slightly you get "medium" and again you get "high" again "SOS"
> 
> do you mean on turbo mode if you turn your light you get strobe first instead of turbo???



OK... when I turn the head fully-clockwise (to get into "turbo mode"), then turn the light on then off repeatedly, every other time it starts up in strobe mode instead of turbo mode - going back and forth between the two modes every time I turn it on. You're saying this isn't normal operation?

Best wishes,
Bawko


----------



## Atomic_Chicken (May 4, 2007)

Greetings!

Further testing: I've found that if I wait a bit before turning it back on again, it starts up in "turbo" mode every time. I guess there's some kind of timer going on, and if you turn it on and off too fast it switches modes. Sorry about the confusion... I wasn't aware that it was timing the presses.

Best wishes,
Bawko


----------



## T4R06 (May 4, 2007)

yes 2sec interval. but then again, normal operation (turbo mode) if you turn the light on it should be "turbo" instead of strobing first. 

turn off at least 2secs before turn on and you get normal operation again.
if you do it fast off and on the light will alternating to "turbo" > "strobe"


----------



## Bonez (May 4, 2007)

I found that if I hit the switch and then slightly rock my finger, that you can get the light to go straight to strobe mode...... not excatly as elegant as a gladius being able to go straight to the strobe, and I can do it maybe 8-9 out of 10 times in a row, but something to think about........


----------



## Grumpy (May 4, 2007)

Thanks for the detailed review. It is nice that we have people here that take the time to do reviews like this. It helps me decide what lights that I will buy.


----------



## Vikas Sontakke (May 4, 2007)

I own neither the Fenix nor the Surefire, so I have no horse in this race.

I find the comments about Fenix having thin wall amuse me. One of the most admired and considered to be extremely rugged light has lot thinner wall than many other lights. I am talking about venerable Arc AAA.

Unless you plan to use your thick walled light to stop a Sherman tank from rolling down the hill, most Fenix class lights will be very hard to crush. Even a lowly MiniMag body can take lot of abuse.

- Vikas


----------



## ensile (May 6, 2007)

the aluminium used is tough stuff, the shape of the body increases the strength.


----------



## Sig Sauer (Jul 4, 2008)

Does the Fenix P3D offer a tactical switch?


----------



## Valpo Hawkeye (Jul 4, 2008)

No, but you can get a forward switch kit from fenix-store. However, a reverse clicky is much more intuitive for changing modes.


----------



## Patriot (Jul 4, 2008)

Valpo Hawkeye said:


> However, a reverse clicky is much more intuitive for changing modes.



I agree with that also. It's very intuitive with a reverse.


----------



## LA OZ (Jul 5, 2008)

What had happened to Atomic Chicken?


----------



## Sig Sauer (Jul 5, 2008)

Valpo Hawkeye said:


> No, but you can get a forward switch kit from fenix-store. However, a reverse clicky is much more intuitive for changing modes.



How does the forward switch clickie work?

When I press it halfway it will go on and go off when I release it? How do you change output modes with the forward clickie switch?


----------



## Mr. Shawn (Jul 5, 2008)

Sig Sauer said:


> How does the forward switch clickie work?
> 
> When I press it halfway it will go on and go off when I release it? How do you change output modes with the forward clickie switch?



From what I've read, pressing it halfway will allow for momentary on. To change modes, repeat pressing halfway and then releasing until you get to the mode you want, then fully click to stay on. But to change modes again, I believe you have to press it fully and then repeat the cycle again.

Also, I believe that installing a forward clickie will negate the tail-standing feature because the switch will stick out further than the reverse clickie, which is why I haven't gotten the forward clickie. I need my P3D Q5 to tailstand.


----------



## TONY M (Jul 5, 2008)

Mr. Shawn said:


> From what I've read, pressing it halfway will allow for momentary on. To change modes, repeat pressing halfway and then releasing until you get to the mode you want, then fully click to stay on. But to change modes again, I believe you have to press it fully and then repeat the cycle again.


Yes that is how it works, I'm not totally sure that the light cannot tailstand with the Fenix forward clicky, but others will enlighten us on this.


----------



## EPVQ30 (Mar 5, 2009)

which model is replacing the P3D? i see it as discontinued at fenix-store.


----------



## StarHalo (Mar 5, 2009)

EPVQ30 said:


> which model is replacing the P3D? i see it as discontinued at fenix-store.



The Fenix PD30: https://www.fenix-store.com/product_info.php?cPath=22_65&products_id=358


----------



## Hitthespot (Mar 6, 2009)

StarHalo said:


> The Fenix PD30: https://www.fenix-store.com/product_info.php?cPath=22_65&products_id=358


 

Actually I don't think there is a direct replacement for the P3D(160 Lumens). The PD30 is a replacement for the P3D-Q5 premium. I don't believe there is a 160 lumen version of the PD30 and I don't think Fenix has any plans to release one.

Atomic Chicken,

The thickness of the battery tube may appear to be a little thinner, but I personally believe the way it is machined and the fact the aluminum used is pretty tough stuff makes this light mechanically strong. Looking at the threads on the cap or head end would give a deceptively thinner appearance than the battery tube actually is. The threads are cut down in circumference to allow the head and cap to go over them making up the thickness. While not as thick as a SureFire, I would trust my Fenix to hold up after many drops from reasonable heights. IMHO

Bill


----------



## nativecajun (Mar 3, 2010)

Loosen head for regular mode. Sounds like you have it tightened maybe. The modes go "tightened head full power then light push strobe" Loosen head low med high then the other usless stuff.





Atomic_Chicken said:


> Greetings!
> 
> I received my P3D today. I'll try and do the best objective review of it that I can... but dont' be surprised if there is a little "bias" in it!
> 
> ...


----------



## nativecajun (Mar 3, 2010)

TONY M said:


> Yes that is how it works, I'm not totally sure that the light cannot tailstand with the Fenix forward clicky, but others will enlighten us on this.


 

No momentary on with the P3D. Bezel loose full click on to low then you go to med high then options with half push no click of switch.
Bezel thight, full click turbo comes on then half push to strobe. Plus it works exactly like my P20D which is an awesome single cell light with the same exact functions as the P3D only different lumens and runtimes. Then the P30D is just the two cell version all CR123 batteries.

Despite what others have said here the above is how it works. Look up the specs. No offense to anyone I just like to give out correct info.

I looked at the date on the original posts and you may have known what I just said a long time ago. Sorry.


----------

